# [Répondu] A propos de rc_parallell : Est-ce au point

## Adrien.D

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Utilisant mon système depuis un moment sur un SSD, je constate que le démarrage est long. (une trentaine de secondes) comparé à un autre système installé sur ce même disque, mais utilisant systemd (7 secondes).

J'ai lu quelques guides pour améliorer la rapidité du démarrage et je vois l'option suivante qu'il est possible de basculer à yes : rc_parallel !

```
grep rc_parallel /etc/rc.conf

#rc_parallel="NO"

# this feature. This feature is automatically disabled if rc_parallel is

rc_parallel="NO"

```

Sur certains guides, et même sur ce forum, il est indiqué que c'est "dangereux" de passer cette valeur à YES.

Les guides ou sujets datent de 2010 ou 2011.

Qu'en est-il aujourd'hui ? 

J'ai testé en machine virtuelle, et cela accélère vraiment le démarrage. Mais je me méfie, car certaines choses fonctionnent en virtuel et non en réel.

Pur info, j'utilise le système avec KDE, en 64bits sur un PC portable ASUS N76VZ.

Merci d'avance pour les éclaircissements sur la question.Last edited by Adrien.D on Mon Jan 19, 2015 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

rc_parallel fonctionne parfaitement depuis des années  :Wink: 

MAIS si tu es sur KDE, tu devrais être sur systemd, donc rc_parallel n'a aucun sens.

----------

## Adrien.D

Bonjour xaviermiller,

Merci pour votre réponse. Je n'avais pas vu de récents guides qui confirmaient que c'était "au point".

Je bascule cette option sur mon PC, en ayant auparavant évidemment fait une sauvegarde de l'ancien rc.conf   :Very Happy: 

Merci

Edit : Je n'utilise pas systemd.

----------

## k-root

 *Adrien.D wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur certains guides, et même sur ce forum, il est indiqué que c'est "dangereux" de passer cette valeur à YES.
> 
> 

 

c'est dangereux dans certains cas , avec des scripts qui crashs/plantent , mais rien qui ne soit directement imputable à openrc .. le seul un peu génant est ie https://github.com/OpenRC/openrc/issues/24 ... 

perso je n'ai jamais eu de problème

----------

## Adrien.D

Bonjour k-root,

Merci pour le retour.

Bonne journée  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

Petit retour, ça fonctionne ce matin sans soucis.

Le démarrage n'est pas plus rapide sur la machine physique. Dommage !

Merci et bonne journée.

----------

## sebB

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MAIS si tu es sur KDE, tu devrais être sur systemd, donc rc_parallel n'a aucun sens.

 

Je suis sous kde sans systemd, tu ne confonds pas avec gnome?

----------

## xaviermiller

je pensais que KDE avait aussi besoin impérativement de systemd, mais apparemment, ce n'est pas le cas (ouf)

----------

